

ErgoEmacs - naner
http://ergoemacs.org/features.html

======
naner
If you are planning on trying this, this may help:

<http://code.google.com/p/ergoemacs/wiki/adoption>

------
meeiw
I started using ErgoEmacs today and it looks very promising :)

